# genere dei nomi stranieri



## pizzi

Come ci si comporta con i nomi stranieri usati nella propria lingua? Si mantiene il genere d'origine, o lo si traduce?

Ad esempio, gli italiani dicono spesso *una* e-mail, nel senso di _lettera_; molti non italiani dicono (in italiano) _ti mando *un* mail._

Ancora: 

_Si aggiunga il fatto che Giorgio Armani ha inaugurato a Shanghai *una *showroom con ristoranti e galleria d'arte che è già un luogo di pellegrinaggio._

Federico Rampini, _L'impero di Cindia_

Ho sentito più spesso dire *uno* _showroom_...


----------



## Saoul

Ma in lingua originale mail non è nè maschile nè femminile, non essendoci in inglese, per cui, per quanto gli stranieri tendano ad usare un mail, credo, e ripeto credo, che sia più plausibile la mail, derivante da "la lettera", "la comunicazione", "la posta elettronica".

Showroom l'ho sempre e solo sentito declinato al maschile.

Quindi direi che per quanto riguarda i prestiti linguistici da lingue che hanno un maschile ed un femminile (tedesco, francese, spagnolo... etc) potremmo tenere valido il genere di origine (lo facciamo?), mentre per lingue come l'inglese dove non ci sono generi, non vedo più che altro come potremmo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Per quanto riguarda i nomi inglesi, il genere d'origine è impossibile mantenerlo, in quanto non esiste un genere d'origine, per cui ritengo che sia meglio usare il genere corrispondente alla traduzione italiana.
Per le altre lingue, penso che sia predominante la prassi di usare comunque il genere della corrispondente parola italiana.


----------



## pizzi

Circa il genere, ho fatto due esempi con parole inglesi, in quanto questa è la lingua dalla quale stiamo mutuando più vocaboli; mi riferivo, comunque, a tutti i nomi stranieri, anche quelli provvisti di maschile e femminile a casa loro...


----------



## femmejolie

pizzi said:


> Come ci si comporta con i nomi stranieri usati nella propria lingua? Si mantiene il genere d'origine, o lo si traduce?
> 
> Ad esempio, gli italiani dicono spesso *una e-mail*, nel senso di _lettera_; molti non italiani dicono (in italiano) _ti mando *un* mail._
> 
> Ancora:
> 
> _Si aggiunga il fatto che Giorgio Armani ha inaugurato a Shanghai *una *showroom con ristoranti e galleria d'arte che è già un luogo di pellegrinaggio._
> 
> Federico Rampini, _L'impero di Cindia_
> 
> Ho sentito più spesso dire *uno* _showroom_...


 
Mi dispiace, non ti posso aiutare, ma e-mail è sia femminile che maschile.
Mi ricordo di aver detto a *un'italiana madrelingua* :ti scriverò *una e-mail* (più sentito da me) e lei in seguito mi ha corretto: "*UN e-mail*"
Si dice di più *UNA e-mail*, giusto?


----------



## Saoul

Proviamo a fare degli esempi di parole straniere che usiamo in italiano:

equipe femminile in francese - femminile in italiano
troupe femminile in francese - femminile in italiano

Non me ne vengono in mente altre che non siano inglesi.


----------



## infinite sadness

femmejolie said:


> Mi dispiace, non ti posso aiutare, ma e-mail è sia femminile che maschile.
> Mi ricordo di aver detto a un'italiana :ti scriverò *una e-mail* (più sentito da me) e lei in seguito mi ha corretto: "*UN e-mail*"
> Si dice di più *UNA e-mail*, giusto?


Sì, giusto.
Anche una mail (senza e-) è usato moltissimo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Saoul said:


> Proviamo a fare degli esempi di parole straniere che usiamo in italiano:
> 
> equipe femminile in francese - femminile in italiano
> troupe femminile in francese - femminile in italiano
> 
> Non me ne vengono in mente altre che non siano inglesi.


Abat-jour
Paletot
Consommè


----------



## Saoul

femmejolie said:


> Mi dispiace, non ti posso aiutare, ma e-mail è sia femminile che maschile.
> Mi ricordo di aver detto a *un'italiana madrelingua* :ti scriverò *una e-mail* (più sentito da me) e lei in seguito mi ha corretto: "*UN e-mail*"
> Si dice di più *UNA e-mail*, giusto?



Credo che visto che stavate parlando, la correzione fosse solo sul fatto che dovresti dire "un'email" (identico suono di un email), elidendo la a dell'articolo. (Sempre perchè secondo me è femminile)


----------



## femmejolie

Saoul said:


> Credo che visto che stavate parlando, la correzione fosse solo sul fatto che dovresti dire "un'email" (identico suono di un email), elidendo la a dell'articolo. (Sempre perchè secondo me è femminile)


Sì, certo. Eccolo! Grazie! (l'avevo dimenticato)


----------



## DrLindenbrock

pizzi said:


> Come ci si comporta con i nomi stranieri usati nella propria lingua? Si mantiene il genere d'origine, o lo si traduce?
> 
> Ad esempio, gli italiani dicono spesso *una* e-mail, nel senso di _lettera_; molti non italiani dicono (in italiano) _ti mando *un* mail._
> 
> Ancora:
> 
> _Si aggiunga il fatto che Giorgio Armani ha inaugurato a Shanghai *una *showroom con ristoranti e galleria d'arte che è già un luogo di pellegrinaggio._
> 
> Federico Rampini, _L'impero di Cindia_
> 
> Ho sentito più spesso dire *uno* _showroom_...


 
Be', a me pare d'aver sentito più spesso *una *showroom... così come *una* newsroom. In fin dei conti, come abbiamo detto, alla maggior parte delle parole inglesi attribuiamo il genere che hanno le corrispetive parole italiane.
Riguardo alle parole francesi e spagnole, mi pare che il genere delle lingua d'origine sia sempre mantenuto. Del tedesco non so.
Andando a lingue più "lontane", ho notato che tutti dicono (diciamo) "_la jihad_", nonostante che in arabo _jihad_ sia maschile. Forse su questo siamo influenzati dal fatto che jihad è tradotto come "la guerra santa"...ed essendo la guerra femminile, analogo genere è stato attribuito alla parola araba.
Ricapitolando, in base alla mia esperienza, pare che il genere delle parole straniere sia attribuito in base al genere delle parole italiane con significato simile o uguale. Ciò non succede con le lingue neolatine dove è comprensibilmente più facile capire il genere "originale".


----------



## sabrinita85

Io, _una showroom_ non l'ho mai sentito, anche se, effettivamente, avrebbe più senso se uno seguisse la "regola" del tradurre nella propria lingua il termine.   --Oddio non so se è chiara questa frase  --

Sulla questione del thread sono fermamente d'accordo con Saoul.


----------



## femmejolie

*Zingarelli :*
*E-MAIL :*
A *s. f. inv.*
* Posta elettronica.
B* s. m. o f. inv.*
* Messaggio inviato con la posta elettronica.

*MAIL :*
[1995]
*s. f. inv.
** Accorc. di e-mail.

Allora, se io dico "Ti manderò *un* mail" è corretto, giusto? (messaggio)
La mail solo è femminile quando si parla in termini generali.


----------



## infinite sadness

Personalmente "un mail" non mi piace, ed è la prima volta che lo sento dire.
"una mail" invece l'ho sentito dire un sacco di volte.


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> *MAIL :*
> A *s. f. inv.
> ** Posta elettronica.
> B* s. m. o f. inv.
> ** Messaggio inviato con la posta elettronica.
> 
> Allora, se io dico "Ti manderò *un* mail" è corretto, giusto? (messaggio)
> La mail solo è femminile quando si parla in termini generali.



Ma il vocabolario riporta *mail *o *e-mail*?


----------



## femmejolie

Forse perciò quest'italiana mi ha detto "un mail" (messaggio).
In Spagna, ad esempio, ci sono un sacco di parole con 2 generi.

Edit--> DEMAURO: email
mail


Garzanti-->*mail:* *s. f.* nell'uso informatico, lettera spedita per posta elettronica.
*e-mail*Sillabazione/Fonetica[_pr_. / i'meil /]EtimologiaVoce ingl.; comp. di _e(lectronic)_ 'elettronico' e _mail_ 'posta'Definizione_s.* f. invar*_. *posta elettronica*

*Personalmente "un mail" non mi piace, ed è la prima volta che lo sento dire.*
*"una mail" invece l'ho sentito dire un sacco di volte.*
Concordo, soltanto dicevo se fosse corretto dire un (e)mail, lasciando in disparte l''uso nel parlato o nello scritto.


----------



## itka

Per quanto riguarda "la" mail, penso che traducete "la lettera" invece in francese "mail" è maschile perché pensiamo "le courrier" dunque diciamo "un e-mail"... Forse gl'italiani che lo dicono cosi' traducono dal francese ?(se l'hanno sentito per prima in francese ?)


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Edit--> DEMAURO: email
> mail
> 
> 
> Garzanti-->*mail:* *s. f.* nell'uso informatico, lettera spedita per posta elettronica.
> *e-mail*Sillabazione/Fonetica[_pr_. / i'meil /]EtimologiaVoce ingl.; comp. di _e(lectronic)_ 'elettronico' e _mail_ 'posta'Definizione_s.* f. invar*_. *posta elettronica*
> 
> *Personalmente "un mail" non mi piace, ed è la prima volta che lo sento dire.
> "una mail" invece l'ho sentito dire un sacco di volte.*
> Concordo, soltanto dicevo se fosse corretto dire un (e)mail, lasciando in disparte l''uso nel parlato o nello scritto.


Ecco, però vedi?
DeMauro e Garzanti riportano come femminili (s.f.) entrambi i vocaboli. Quindi l'uso di *UN MAIL è scorretto.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Ecco, però vedi?
> DeMauro e Garzanti riportano come femminili (s.f.) entrambi i vocaboli. Quindi l'uso di *UN MAIL è scorretto.


 
Grazie, Sabri. La colpa è del Zingarelli, che è molto antiquato.
Contiene un sacco di termini sfasati,... 
Io, per non discuttere con quella italiana, non le dissi nulla.

Edit-> Per curiosità: mandato un mail

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=niente.di.che


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Grazie, Sabri. La colpa è del Zingarelli, che è molto antiquato.
> Contiene un sacco di termini sfasati ..., che dice Irene che non esiste o per lo meno non si usa
> Io, per non discuttere con lei, non le dissi nulla.
> 
> Edit-> Per curiosità: mandato un mail


 
Purtroppo e per fortuna i dizionari sono scritti dagli umani, quindi l'errore è sempre in agguato. 

Vedo, dal tuo link, che qualcuno usa 'un mail', ma io userei "una mail".


----------



## pizzi

femmejolie said:


> La colpa è dello Zingarelli, che è molto antiquato.
> Io, per non discuttere con quella italiana _(anche: quell'italiana)_, non le dissi nulla.


----------



## gemini55

sabrinita85 said:


> Io, _una showroom_ non l'ho mai sentito, anche se, effettivamente, avrebbe più senso se uno seguisse la "regola" del tradurre nella propria lingua il termine. --Oddio non so se è chiara questa frase  --
> 
> Sulla questione del thread sono fermamente d'accordo con Saoul.


 
Room significa _stanza_, _sala;_ showroom è _stanza, sala per esposizione,_ sinceramente mi sembra molto illogico, innaturale e anche abbastanza cacofonico dire _lo showroom, nonostante sia abbastanza usato, secondo me inopinatamente._


----------



## lövastrell

Riapro questo thread (questa thread?) perché mi pare che non si sia venuti a capo del problema di come incorporare nel discorso una parola straniera _di genere diverso dal suo equivalente italiano_. È un caso che si presenta spesso nelle trattazioni tecniche di vari tipi, forse soprattutto in relazione al tedesco che ha dei generi piuttosto diversi dall'italiano:
"...secondo il biologo XY [poniamo che sia un tedesco], l'organismo non è separabile *dalla propria *_Umwelt_" [o "dal proprio"? è femminile in ted., ma il termine più affine in italiano è "ambiente"]
"...hanno aperto *una/un *_Gasthaus _in Tirolo" [neutro in ted.]; a me viene da usare il femminile, eppure direi "il fondatore *del *Bauhaus", ecc.
Ancora: "il secolo _dei _lumi / il secolo _delle _lumières". E supponiamo che un poeta abbia pubblicato una raccolta dal titolo _Soirs d'été_. Diremo "il poeta, nelle sue _Soirs d'été_..." o "nei suoi _Soirs d'été_"?
In attesa delle vostre opinioni.


----------



## symposium

Ciao! La mia opinione, come dimostrano anche i tuoi esempi, è che per assegnare un genere grammaticale a una parola straniera si tiene soprattutto conto del genere del suo corrispettivo italiano: "Haus=casa", penso che verrebbe automatico dire: "Benvenuti nella mia Haus"; "showroom" sempre sentito al maschile, immagino perchè tutti sanno che "show=spettacolo", lo show -> lo showroom. E anche, automaticamente: "Hai letto le Soirs d'été?" ecc...


----------



## Gommik

Anni fa aprii una discussione su questo tema, mi fu detto che non era pertinente agli scopi del forum. È cambiato qualcosa? perché nel caso a me interesserebbe sapere con quale metro usiamo applicare un genere a termini che provengono da lingue che non lo usano (ovviamente l'inglese è il pozzo profondo dei neologismi). Molti dei termini citati, in francese o in tedesco, oltre a essere spesso riportati sui comuni dizionari italiani, quindi ormai acquisiti (un caso molto simpatico di cambiamento di genere fu quello del cellofan), hanno già un genere nella lingua di partenza: fare un calco non è difficile. Ma per i termini provenienenti dall'inglese è un bel delirio. Molti dicolo "Il Columbia", se ci si riferisce alla navetta Shuttle, mentre "La Columbia" se si parla della Columbia Pictures. Ah! i nomi delle navi! Che divertibello! "La Achille Lauro", "La Jewel of the Seas", "Il Mary Rose".


----------



## Mary49

Gommik said:


> Molti dicono "Il Columbia", se ci si riferisce alla navetta Shuttle, mentre "La Columbia" se si parla della Columbia Pictures. Ah! i nomi delle navi! Che divertibello! "La Achille Lauro", "La Jewel of the Seas", "Il Mary Rose".


Ma quando "shuttle" si usa in italiano viene usato al maschile: si dice "lo shuttle", mentre "navetta" è chiaramente femminile. Poi perché "*Il *Mary Rose"? Io ho sempre letto "la Mary Rose" (a proposito: le navi in inglese sono femminili).


----------



## lövastrell

Sono d'accordo, Gommik, coi nomi propri l'uso comune sembra proprio un delirio, o almeno io non riesco a cogliere uno schema di fondo. Nel mio messaggio (nel mio post) pensavo più ai nomi propri comuni* (come _shuttle _usato nel senso indicato da Mary49). Ma anche in quel caso non sono convinto dalla teoria di symposium: vedi "showroom", che anch'io sento declinare per lo più al maschile, eppure "room" sarebbe "stanza, sala".
*edit


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lövastrell said:


> "showroom", che anch'io sento declinare per lo più al maschile, eppure "room" sarebbe "stanza, sala".


SHOWroom. Lo show, non la show.


----------



## Gommik

Anche "Il Titanic" è femminile? Sui nomi delle navi, delle astronavi, delle missioni spaziali e relativi rover o observer, c'è una grandissima confusione, ti assicuro!


----------



## giovannino

Da quando _showroom_ è entrato nella nostra lingua (nel 1979 secondo il _Devoto Oli) c’è _ stata all’inizio una grande minoranza che considerava la parola femminile. Ancora nel 2016 il _Devoto Oli _dava libertà di scelta mentre il _Treccani _già lo classificava come sostantivo maschile.


----------



## lövastrell

Non funziona, Paul. Chi usa la parola _showroom_, salvo che pensi di star parlando di uno spettacolo, cosa che escluderei, ha la consapevolezza di riferirsi a una sala. La ricerca di giovannino è interessante: c'è stato evidentemente uno slittamento verso il maschile, ma il motivo mi sfugge.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lövastrell said:


> Non funziona, Paul. Chi usa la parola _showroom_, salvo che pensi di star parlando di uno spettacolo, cosa che escluderei, ha la consapevolezza di riferirsi a una sala. La ricerca di giovannino è interessante: c'è stato evidentemente uno slittamento verso il maschile, ma il motivo mi sfugge.


Funziona.
Quando il nostro cervello sceglie il genere grammaticale, non si basa certo sul finale della parola, ma su come inizia. Showroom funziona come show, quindi è logico che sia maschile.
Sarebbe come se qualcuno decidesse che st*age* è femminile perchè age significa età, età e femminile in italiano, allora stage deve essere anch'essa femminile perchè termina "al femminile" oppure che back*ground* è femminile perchè ground significa terra e terra è femminile.


----------



## Starless74

Paulfromitaly said:


> oppure che back*ground* è femminile perchè ground significa terra e terra è femminile


Tra l'altro, anche _retroterra_ è maschile.


----------



## Mary49

Gommik said:


> Anche "Il Titanic" è femminile? Sui nomi delle navi, delle astronavi, delle missioni spaziali e relativi rover o observer, c'è una grandissima confusione, ti assicuro!


In italiano è sottinteso "transatlantico". Sì, in inglese anche "Il Titanic" è femminile.


----------



## lövastrell

Eppure sento dire _la _newsroom... Forse hanno il cervello al contrario.


----------



## Mary49

lövastrell said:


> Eppure sento dire _la _newsroom... Forse hanno il cervello al contrario.


Vedi quello che viene detto nei post 28 e 32. Noi diciamo "le news", non "i news", quindi "news" è femminile e condiziona il termine "newsroom", così come "show" (maschile) condiziona "showroom". Non ci vedo nulla di strano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lövastrell said:


> Eppure sento dire _la _newsroom... Forse hanno il cervello al contrario.


Appunto! Notizie in italiano è femminile.


----------



## lövastrell

La deadline... Il pop e la popstar (anche quando è un cantante); e funziona anche col porno... Non mi pare che sia sempre il primo membro a condizionare il secondo. A proposito, non ho ancora sentito sufficienti esempi di "dataroom": sono curioso di vedere come sarà declinato. O declinata.
D'altronde il dubbio era se i nomi stranieri vengono declinati sulla base dell'equivalente italiano (post di symposium). Sicuramente in molti casi è così, ma non in tutti: il web. In certi casi c'è un nome sottinteso, ma la scelta è difficile da spiegare: "il country" sembra sottintendere "il genere", ma perché non "la (musica) country"?


----------



## giovannino

Non posso postare link perché ho il pc rotto e sto usando il cellulare.  Se cercate su Google “forestierismi genere” e “showroom genere”troverete due interessanti articoli della Crusca.


----------



## Starless74

lövastrell said:


> "il country" sembra sottintendere "il genere", ma perché non "la (musica) country"?


Però ad esempio si dice: _la techno_ - sottinteso: "musica"; perché non "il (genere) techno"?
quindi incomincio a pensare che l'unico criterio accettabile sia l'uso.

Molto interessante a riguardo l'articolo della Crusca segnalato da giovannino.

D'altronde se già in italiano, che pur derivando dal latino non ha il genere neutro, i generi dei nomi di cosa inanimata o astratta non hanno una logica se non la vocale finale del sostantivo (ma il nesso potrebbe essere inverso, siamo alll'uovo e alla gallina), figuriamoci con i termini stranieri.

*Edit*: lungi da me voler essere apodittico, siano benvenute le confutazioni.


----------



## Gommik

@Mary49 , ma se Titanic va al masdchile perché transatlantico, allora tutti gli shuttle doverebbero essere femminili perché shuttle è "la navetta", mentre abbiamo "il Columbia" (requiescat in pace),  "la Enterprise", "il Challenger" (requiescat in pace) e credo abbiano detto anche "la Discovery". 
La Antartika è un rompighiaccio, che non a caso Treccani dà prudenzialmente come maschile o femminile. È ovvio che se a ogni nome anteponiamo "nave", "navetta", avremo un femminile. Nessuno dirà mai "la Titanic", ma dicono invece "La Queen Elizabeth" (un altro transatlantico). È diventato giornalisticamente uso comune far precedere la tipologia di natante o velivolo per evitare errori (ad esempio: "il rover Opportunity", che spesso viene chiamata "la Opportunity"), fino a nomignoli che non hanno neanche attinenza perfetta con l'oggetto, ad esempio: "il robottino Phylae".

Comunque sì, noi tendiamo ad applicare il genere della prima parola nei termini composti anglofoni.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me (non madrelingua) bisogna distinguere tra due casi:

1. Nel caso di _Titanic _o _Queen Elisabeth_, ecc .... l'articolo di fatto non è collegato direttamente ai sostantivi "Titanic" e "Queen", ma si riferisce ad una _nave_, _transatlantico_, eccetera che *si chiama* *così* .... (p.e._ la nave "Queen Elisabeth"_).

2. Un altro caso è quando si tratta direttamente di un sostantivo di origine straniera.

Il problema è, come indovinare se _showroom _è maschile o femminile, se in inglese non esiste il genere grammaticale? ..... Ma anche nel caso di _Bauhaus_ e simili. Un italiano quindi dovrebbe studiare l'etimologia della parola _Bauhaus _per scoprire che _Haus _in tedesco significa _casa _ed è di genere neutro (che in italiano non esiste) e poi decidere che quindi sarà femminile visto che la parola _casa _in italiano è femminile? .....

Per di più, stranamente, p.e. nel caso di _Venezuela_, in italiano tranquillamente si dice "il Venezuela" .... Assurdo perché si tratta di una parola quasi italiana (sarebbe *_la Venezuola_). M’immagino che anche per questo esista _qualche spiegazione _o _regola_, ma poi perché _Argentina, Spagna e Italia_ sono di genere femminile? (Potrebbe essere “il Spagna”, sottintendendo “il regno di Spagna”, ecc …..)

Scusatemi questo mio tono un po’ “critico”  , ma le (quasi) regole esistenti o vigenti non mi soddisfano …. Se dipendesse da me, spontaneamente direi _lo showroom_, _il newsroom_, _il Bauhaus_, _la Venezuela, i news_, ecc… perché così suonano “naturali” in italiano (secondo me, ovviamente).

P.S. Nel caso di _techno_ ammetterei sia _il techno_ (non sapendo precisasamente di che cosa si tratti) oppure anche _la techno_ (spontaneamente supponendo che si tratti di una abbreviatura di ”la tecnomusica”, come p.e._ la foto _è la forma abbreviata di “la fotografia”)


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> (Potrebbe essere “il Spagna”, sottintendendo “il regno di Spagna


Meglio ancora "Lo Spagna". Per il resto la regola per il genere dei nomi stranieri è che non ci sono regole.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Meglio ancora "Lo Spagna".


Sì, chiaro  . (Non ho pronunciato ad alta voce quello che ho scritto, quindi mi sembrava bene così .....)


----------



## giovannino

francisgranada said:


> Scusatemi questo mio tono un po’ “critico”  , ma le (quasi) regole esistenti o vigenti non mi soddisfano.


Ti capisco. Come ha detto Pietruzzo non ci sono regole precise. Ti devi accontentare delle linee di tendenza descritte nell’articolo della Crusca citato nel post #40 (lo hai letto?) e quando hai un dubbio devi consultare un dizionario.


----------



## francisgranada

giovannino said:


> Ti capisco. Come ha detto Pietruzzo non ci sono regole precise. Ti devi accontentare delle linee di tendenza descritte nell’articolo della Crusca .....e quando hai un dubbio devi consultare un dizionario.



Anch'io ti capisco  , ma il problema non è “mio” …. Da straniero, parole _tipo news, showroom, popstar _…. praticamente non le uso quando parlo italiano. Al limite mi sbaglio nel genere, ma mi comprenderanno lo stesso.

Il "problema" è che oggidì siamo testimoni di una “invasione massiccia” degli stranierismi, sopratutto anglicismi, di cui - secondo me - una gran parte è totalmente inutile o innecessaria.

Comunque, non mi pare normale e pratico che un italiano nativo debba studiare lunghi articoli e consultare dizionari per poi poter decidere come declinare le parole come _harddisk, RAM, computer, rooter, modem, showroom, performance, ecc_ .... nella propria lingua. Forse sto esagerando un po‘, ma sicuramente capite quello che voglio dire ....

Sembra che i vecchi prestiti italiani dal germanico (sopratutto longobardo e franco) non rispettavano il genere grammaticale originale, ma il genere è stato assegnato spontaneamente a seconda di come la detta parola terminava o “suonava” foneticamente in italiano. Per esempio: _birra _(femminile in italiano, neutro in tedesco); _giardino _(maschile in italiano, maschile in tedesco); _sapone_ (maschile in italiano, femminile in tedesco) … 

Secondo me, potrebbe essere questa la "regola" principale anche oggi… (ovviamente, quando il genere grammaticale coincide col sesso di una persona, allora il genere in italiano corrisponderebbe al sesso naturale, p.e._ il king_ e_ la queen_).


----------



## Starless74

Pietruzzo said:


> Meglio ancora "Lo Spagna" Per il resto la regola per il genere dei nomi stranieri è che non ci sono regole.


Concordo in pieno.
Per gli Stati, diciamo: "*la* Somalia" o "*la* Namibia" e al contempo: "*il* Ghana", "*il* Gambia", "*il* Kenya".

Non sono riuscito a trovare uno Stato che finisca in -_o_ e abbia l'articolo femminile, invece.


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> Concordo in pieno.
> Per gli Stati, diciamo: "*la* Somalia" o "*la* Namibia" e al contempo: "*il* Ghana", "*il* Gambia", "*il* Kenya".
> 
> Non sono riuscito a trovare uno Stato che finisca in -_o_ e abbia l'articolo femminile, invece.


Ecco ... Sono (quasi) convinto che la scelta dell'articolo "la" nel caso di _Namibia _e "il" nel caso di _Gambia _non   abbia niente a che fare coll'eventuale genere di queste parole nelle corrispondenti lingue africane .........

(Per me _la Gambia _suona perfettamente italiano  ....)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*NOTA:*

Come ampiamente riconosciuto, NON esiste una regola per determinare il genere di un vocabolo non italiano (che ci piaccia o no)
Lo scopo di questa discussione non è quello di produrre un elenco di termini con il loro genere. A tale scopo esistono i dizionari.
Se vogliamo aggiungere l'ennesimo contributo ai 48 messaggi già presenti, assicuriamoci di:
- aver letto tutti i precedenti contributi
- aggiungere qualcosa che non sia già stato detto


Grazie.


----------



## symposium

Pensavo: per il genere dei paesi, quando il nome del paese è evidentemente in una lingua straniera e non è stato italianizzato anche se termina in "A" gli viene assegnato il genere maschile (perchè è sottinteso "lo Stato di... / il Paese che si chiama..."). Questo potrebbe spiegare "il Venezuela" (nome evidentemente spagnolo, con questo tipico dittongo "UE"), "il Ghana" (con un esotico "GHA"), mentre "Namibia" ha un nome che termina in "IA" come tantissimi stati e regioni in italiano ("Germania, Francia, Suebia, Campania...") e quindi non è chiaro se sia un nome totalmente straniero o italiano e nel dubbio viene messo nel gruppo dei paesi con un nome simile ai quali è assegnato il genere femminile.
PS un pattern di questo tipo si vede anche con gli stati degli Stati Uniti d'America: "Massachusetts, Wyoming..." sono maschili, "Virginia, California", che potrebbero passare per nomi stranieri italianizzati, sono femminili. Florida è stato italianizzato nella pronuncia (nell'accento) e quindi è diventato di diritto un nome femminile....


----------



## lorenzos

@symposium *Il* Canada?


----------



## bearded

Scusa, symposium, ma



symposium said:


> in italiano.... Suebia


dovrebbe essere diventato 'Svevia' da alcuni secoli...



symposium said:


> Florida è stato italianizzato nella pronuncia (nell'accento) e quindi è diventato di diritto un nome femminile....


a me sembra invece anglicizzato nella pronuncia (accento): Sp. Florìda (=fiorita) > Ingl. (e Ital.) Flòrida.  Oppure tu dici ''la Florìda'' in italiano? O ancora: intendi che per te ha a che fare con l'aggettivo 'flòrido'?


----------



## symposium

@lorenzos mah, ho notato un certo pattern (come si dice in italiano?), non è detto che sia una legge ineluttabile. Comunque, Canada fino a non tanti anni fa si scriveva e si pronunciava "Canadà", quindi un suono un po' esotico ce l'aveva...
@bearded, sì, intendo italianizzato in Flòrida, che può essere un bel nome italiano per un paese.


----------



## francisgranada

symposium said:


> .... ho notato un certo pattern (come si dice in italiano?), non è detto che sia una legge ineluttabile.



Personalmente sono d'accordo con quel "pattern" che ci hai presentato. E' chiaro che non può funzionare "perfettamente" perché semplicemente non esiste un algoritmo esatto per decidere se un toponimo si possa considerare italiano/italianizzato o no  (o non tanto .....)

(Un'altra cosa è che io personalmente preferirei _*la* Venezuela_,_ il Salvad*ò*r_, ecc. e non_ *il* Venezuela_,_ il S*à*lvador_, ecc.,....)



> Canada fino a non tanti anni fa si scriveva e si pronunciava "Canadà", quindi un suono un po' esotico ce l'aveva...


Canada ha l'accento sull'ultima sillaba anche nel francese in cui è di genere maschile. Quindi riesco ad immaginare che si tratti d'influenza francese, qualsiasi sia la spiegazione linguistica del genere grammaticale di questa parola ....


----------

